
The Mission Gambit. “mission” is a resource, not a perk taken from my salary - KentBeck
https://www.facebook.com/notes/kent-beck/the-mission-gambit/1255350111164517
======
alanfranzoni
Mmh, I only partially agree. That may be true if the Mission is a reason which
is proposed by the upper management.

On the other hand, if I call it Purpose, that's perfectly justified.

Company A provides a great environment, chances to learn, and a product that
has a purpose, and makes you feel fulfilled and happy at what you're doing,
and your salary is 150K.

Company B provides a dull and boring environment, but pays you 200K. Maybe
that +50K is to actually compensate you for the boredom.

This supposes that 150K is still a "good enough" salary to put the money
question off the table; as Daniel Pink explains in "Drive", once that level is
reached more money does not mean more satisfaction; but more Purpose and more
Autonomy, on the contrary, do.

